# Ibanez Rg8 Pickguard template here!



## KwameDude (Dec 2, 2013)

I have yet to order an Rg8 but planning ahead I decided to go ahead and make a 1:1 template for a pickguard. 

not able to see if this fits yet so download it print it out and let me know what you think and what needs to be changed.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50147284/rg8pickguard.png


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2013)

Has anyone tried this? And will it fit a 2228 as well?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Dec 22, 2013)

I tried a paper copy on my RG8 and it fits great.

Good template. I will use this to make a single bridge pickup single volume pickguard.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 23, 2013)

Why didn't I find this before I traded my RG8 .-.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 9, 2014)

I used the Single Pickup PDF that's floating around. Only issue was needing to widen the neckpocket to fit my guitar.


----------



## KwameDude (Feb 6, 2014)

got my black pearloid material coming, cant wait to finally make my pickguard ha


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Feb 7, 2014)

I want one lol 
@Kwame: how much for one?


----------



## KwameDude (Feb 11, 2014)

remorse is for the dead said:


> I want one lol
> @Kwame: how much for one?



for the pickguard material? i ordered from here
Amazon.com : 1pc 3ply Black Pearloid 435x290mm Guitar Body Blank Scratch Plate Pickguard Sheet : Electric Guitar Pick Guards : Musical Instruments

i may have enough for 2 pickguards, may sell one if i have enough


----------



## Ajb667 (Feb 18, 2014)

What did you use to mount it? I don't see any screw holes or anything.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I used the Single Pickup PDF that's floating around. Only issue was needing to widen the neckpocket to fit my guitar.



Wait... Did you mod the headstock too? That looks pretty good.



Ajb667 said:


> What did you use to mount it? I don't see any screw holes or anything.



Double sided tape, me breddah!


----------



## BouhZik (Mar 30, 2014)

KwameDude said:


> I have yet to order an Rg8 but planning ahead I decided to go ahead and make a 1:1 template for a pickguard.
> 
> not able to see if this fits yet so download it print it out and let me know what you think and what needs to be changed.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50147284/rg8pickguard.png



this is nice!
can you do a 1:1 template for a 7 string?


----------



## lewis (Apr 25, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I used the Single Pickup PDF that's floating around. Only issue was needing to widen the neckpocket to fit my guitar.



Where is this illusive single pickup RG8 pickguard template. ive looked everywhere. Unless you mean the OP but just left out the neck pickup hole?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 25, 2014)

lewis said:


> Where is this illusive single pickup RG8 pickguard template. ive looked everywhere. Unless you mean the OP but just left out the neck pickup hole?


 
Yeah... use the two-pickup template and don't cut the neck slot.


----------



## lewis (Apr 25, 2014)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Yeah... use the two-pickup template and don't cut the neck slot.



Was it confirmed that the OP one actually fits perfectly on an RG8 as ive seen another where the horn isnt quite right


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 25, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I want to say that someone reported in another thread that it required slight modification. Best thing is to print off the PDF and work with it on your specific guitar.


----------



## lewis (Apr 25, 2014)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I could be wrong, but I want to say that someone reported in another thread that it required slight modification. Best thing is to print off the PDF and work with it on your specific guitar.



Ok sweet thanks. Im sure that will be no problem. I will get my tech to do it for me anyhow thanks for the heads up


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 25, 2014)

I did a single-pickup pickguard, I just used the normal one and didn't cut out the neck pickup, as stated above. Turned out fine with no other modifications. If I could do it again though, I'd make the bottom part (where the tone knob is) a bit lower though. 






I made a thread with all the steps I took too
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ckguard-my-rg8-went-better-than-expected.html

I made it with a bit of wiggle-room, so once it was cut out, I could position it correctly, so the bottom horn lined up right.


----------



## kenny ken (May 21, 2014)

What's the best way to print this full size? Sorry if I'm digging up dead flesh so to speak...


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (May 21, 2014)

kenny ken said:


> What's the best way to print this full size? Sorry if I'm digging up dead flesh so to speak...



Open the file using Adobe Reader. It should auto size it and print to original size but if not you may have to change a setting.

In the print setup options you should see the title: Page Handling

Within that subcategory look for Page Scaling and select "none" to print the original filesize.

Some versions of Adobe also let you select the size in percentage, so if you see that anywhere choose 100%.

If I remember correctly Adobe will try and print this as a two pager (the template I used did anyway).
If it does you can select in the print options to show "cut marks", which prints little cross-hairs so you can line up the two pages and tape them accordingly.


----------



## kenny ken (May 21, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## kenny ken (Jun 2, 2014)

I made my pickguard to suit my Bareknuckle juggernaut the other day im nearly ready to install it, but, I have one more question, do I need a longer pot than the original? if not how do you install the pot and knob so that the knob doesn't rub on the pickguard? cheers


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 2, 2014)

I used the same pot, I just didn't push down the knob too hard. I think I also left off the washers that were on the back of the pot, so that gave it some more clearance.

If you're having issues with the knob going to far down the shaft and rubbing the pickguard, you could also try jamming a bit of crumpled paper or something into the hole in the knob, to make the hole more shallow.


----------



## theronaldchase (Jun 2, 2014)

So about that 7 string template...

Anyone know of anything?


----------



## Berserker (Jun 3, 2014)

theronaldchase said:


> So about that 7 string template...
> 
> Anyone know of anything?


 
Just print the 8 string one off, don't cut the neck pocket out, and place it on your guitar. Mark where your neck sits and cut it out.


----------



## theronaldchase (Jun 3, 2014)

Berserker said:


> Just print the 8 string one off, don't cut the neck pocket out, and place it on your guitar. Mark where your neck sits and cut it out.



I believe that will work. Thanks!


----------



## clintusmaximus (Feb 3, 2016)

I tried printing this out but cant quite get the size. I have an RG2228 and I tried to open it in adobe and a .png was an unrecognized file type


----------



## BangandBreach (Dec 3, 2016)

clintusmaximus said:


> I tried printing this out but cant quite get the size. I have an RG2228 and I tried to open it in adobe and a .png was an unrecognized file type



My printed copy is undersized by about 1.5 CM, I'll probably just trace around it on another sheet of paper to correct for that.


----------



## SwampWhompa (Oct 5, 2017)

Does anyone still have the passive version of the template? The original link is dead x.x


----------



## lewis (Oct 6, 2017)

SwampWhompa said:


> Does anyone still have the passive version of the template? The original link is dead x.x


have you tried google image search?

Thats how I found some


----------



## Joan Maal (Oct 16, 2017)

Can anybody confirm the RG2228 compatibility?


----------



## SoulBeardGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

Can anybody post the template again please??


----------



## Joan Maal (Nov 6, 2019)

SoulBeardGuy said:


> Can anybody post the template again please??



From... https://www.ebay.es/itm/Clear-Pickguard-fits-Ibanez-tm-RG8-8-String-Guitar-/161971789454


----------

